
British strategy in a certain eventuality (1940) [pdf] - gballan
http://filestore.nationalarchives.gov.uk/pdfs/small/cab-66-7-wp-40-168-48.pdf
======
scrumper
Never mind the fascinating subject matter and insight into early war thinking
in government, this is a great example of how to write a broad report. It's
brilliantly structured and written with real clarity.

------
gballan
Great language: "MOST SECRET" and "TO BE KEPT UNDER LOCK AND KEY" and "It is
requested that special care may be taken to ensure the secrecy of this
document."

------
godelmachine
Overall the British outlook in the early days of the war was quite
pessimistic. They relied heavily on USA for success.

~~~
lainga
Upon learning of Pearl Harbor, even before FDR's address to Congress,
Churchill realized that:

"So, we had won after all! …We had won the war. England would live; Britain
would live; the Commonwealth of Nations and the Empire would live. How long
the war would last or in what fashion it would end no man could tell, nor did
I at this moment care. . . . We should not be wiped out. Our history would not
come to an end. We might not even have to die as individuals. Hitler’s fate
was sealed. Mussolini’s fate was sealed. As for the Japanese, they would be
ground to powder. All the rest was merely the proper application of
overwhelming force."

~~~
perl4ever
"the Commonwealth of Nations and the Empire would live"

...that belies the overall sense of prescience you might get from the quote.

